# Cheapest way to call the UK from Egypt?



## Kiele

Hi,

Im moving to Hurghada in 9 days and was just wondering if anyone could tell me if using a local (Egyptian) sim card, or taking an international sim card would allow me to make the cheapest possible calls to the UK?

Thanks (in advance) for any help offered 

Kiele


----------



## jenni_11

Hi kiele

I would suggest that the best and cheapest way would be to Skype! it's free anyway. I also found when you by Skype credit it's much cheap than topping up from your mobile phone.

I would not suggest you bring a sim card from the UK, too expensive especially if it's on contract. 

Hope this all helps.


----------



## Beatle

jenni_11 said:


> Hi kiele
> 
> I would suggest that the best and cheapest way would be to Skype! it's free anyway. I also found when you by Skype credit it's much cheap than topping up from your mobile phone.
> 
> I would not suggest you bring a sim card from the UK, too expensive especially if it's on contract.
> 
> Hope this all helps.


There was an issue with Skype being banned (I think if you try to use it from your mobile but can't recall the details). Anyway I have attached the link to previous discussion regarding this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...egypt/48669-skype-still-banned-cookers-2.html

It's much cheaper to use an Egyptian sim card than an international sim card for international calls. You can buy the sim card relatively cheaply - I think I paid about LE20. There are different packages so do your research when you get there. I prefer Vodafone coverage to Mobinil but I think I have seen previous threads on here suggesting that Etislat is cheaper still.

Good luck with the move


----------



## Sam

The cheapest I've found for International calling is Etisalat Green Line. Can't remember the package but I remember it was good!!!

The problem with Skype was that it was only available through an ADSL internet connection, whereas most people use wireless or dongles. You can still use Skype in most internet cafes etc.


----------



## Whiskey96

Skype or one of the "Messenger" services (Yahoo or MSN) are free, and you also
have the option of using video messaging....
Vodaphone, if you subscribe is either 1.95 or 1.99EGP (not sure which) per minute
during an extended period of time.
My UK sim is over £4 stg per minute......


----------



## Kiele

Thanks everyone for the very helpful advice. I have msn and will use that to keep in contact with friends, but it was more for contacting my parents that I was concerned and they are not really computer literate so things like Skype and msn would be beyond them, haha. So thank you for the advice regarding local networks, I will look into getting a local sim as soon as i arrive


----------



## denisaki

Kiele said:


> Thanks everyone for the very helpful advice. I have msn and will use that to keep in contact with friends, but it was more for contacting my parents that I was concerned and they are not really computer literate so things like Skype and msn would be beyond them, haha. So thank you for the advice regarding local networks, I will look into getting a local sim as soon as i arrive


I use Skype Worldwide. I pay 10 euros a month and have unlimited calls to landlines all over the world. Skype Europe costs around 5 Euros and again its unlimited calls to landlines, but only Europe. That would solve the problem of your parents not being computer literate.


----------



## starchief

Yep, I also use Skype subscription service. Costs something like £3.50 a month. Calls to UK landlines are free, plus I pay a bit extra (something like £10 a year) to get a UK phone number (you can choose London, Glasgow, Cardiff etc etc) so if someone wants to phone you, it's only the price of a local call. It rings your computer. Don't even bother explaining that to your parents - just tell them you have a UK phone number they can reach you on.


----------



## angelwings

I like Skype too. There are also services that let you make calls via VOIP on your mobile, such as Vopium. I've been using an app on my iPhone called Foocall, which lets me make cheap international phone calls, plus they come out of my inclusive minutes (basically it assigns your call a local number, so you only get charged for a local rate).


----------

